# Pareja de hecho/pareja estable



## harryjames (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am non EEA national and got Spanish partner. We have been living together here in BCN for more than 1 year. Can I apply pareja de estable now? What are the requirements.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I think you're talking about "pareja de hecho". I believe that as of now, they are not accepting applications here in Barcelona for them. It seems to be different depending on the area of Spain where you are living. You can check it further, but a recent thread here described someone trying get residency that way, and was unsuccessful. Getting married seems to be the only sure way.


----------



## harryjames (Sep 15, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> I think you're talking about "pareja de hecho". I believe that as of now, they are not accepting applications here in Barcelona for them. It seems to be different depending on the area of Spain where you are living. You can check it further, but a recent thread here described someone trying get residency that way, and was unsuccessful. Getting married seems to be the only sure way.


Yes pareja de hecho. But I have seen from their website it is pareja de estable and there's a form there to be downloaded to fill up. Anyway I will try to ask and I will try to go to my district town hall. 

Thank for your reply


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

harryjames said:


> Yes pareja de hecho. But I have seen from their website it is pareja de estable and there's a form there to be downloaded to fill up. Anyway I will try to ask and I will try to go to my district town hall.
> 
> Thank for your reply


Pareja estable perhaps? It just means stable relationship/ partner


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

harryjames said:


> Yes pareja de hecho. But I have seen from their website it is pareja de estable and there's a form there to be downloaded to fill up. Anyway I will try to ask and I will try to go to my district town hall.
> 
> Thank for your reply





Pesky Wesky said:


> Pareja estable perhaps? It just means stable relationship/ partner


I've changed the title to reflect both - so that the search function can find it another day!!

as said, the registration as pareja de hecho does seem to vary from area to area

in some they aren't registering any, in others you need to prove that you have been together a year, in others two

by together, I mean together in Spain, living at the same address - & having the paperwork to prove it - padrón, bills, etc 

the local ayto will tell you what the local requirements are


----------



## harryjames (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I've changed the title to reflect both - so that the search function can find it another day!!
> 
> as said, the registration as pareja de hecho does seem to vary from area to area
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for all your replies. I really appreciate it.


----------



## melissa20001 (Jan 15, 2013)

You can do pareja de hecho if you live in Barcelona, however there are a couple of extra steps involved since the city registry is closed. My boyfriend and I live in Barcelona and we are in the process now. In fact just this morning we spoke to a civil servant at the Ayuntamiento who confirmed the steps for us. He asked us directly if we were foreigners so it seems as though there are a lot of us in the same situation doing the same thing.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

melissa20001 said:


> You can do pareja de hecho if you live in Barcelona, however there are a couple of extra steps involved since the city registry is closed. My boyfriend and I live in Barcelona and we are in the process now. In fact just this morning we spoke to a civil servant at the Ayuntamiento who confirmed the steps for us. He asked us directly if we were foreigners so it seems as though there are a lot of us in the same situation doing the same thing.


for the OP's benefit, could you maybe outline what you have to do - step by step ?


----------



## harryjames (Sep 15, 2013)

melissa20001 said:


> You can do pareja de hecho if you live in Barcelona, however there are a couple of extra steps involved since the city registry is closed. My boyfriend and I live in Barcelona and we are in the process now. In fact just this morning we spoke to a civil servant at the Ayuntamiento who confirmed the steps for us. He asked us directly if we were foreigners so it seems as though there are a lot of us in the same situation doing the same thing.


Thanks melissa for your reply. Can you tell me the step by step please. My partner is a Spanish. How many years do they require to live together before we can apply pareja de hecho?


----------



## harryjames (Sep 15, 2013)

melissa20001 said:


> You can do pareja de hecho if you live in Barcelona, however there are a couple of extra steps involved since the city registry is closed. My boyfriend and I live in Barcelona and we are in the process now. In fact just this morning we spoke to a civil servant at the Ayuntamiento who confirmed the steps for us. He asked us directly if we were foreigners so it seems as though there are a lot of us in the same situation doing the same thing.


Melissa what part of barcelona did you register? Because I went in my district this morning and asked about the requirements in registering parja de hecho the lady said just do on a notarial or lawyer. Maybe she's not aware about pareja de hecho that it's ok to register on local ayuntamiento or district. Can I register in a different district? 

Anybody here can reply me please. Thanks


----------



## USVI_Alejandro (Dec 12, 2013)

Well my biggest question for this is that, I'm in the Oil/Gas industry and I'm trying to move and also work in Spain under a Solar Power Plant. Solar is taking off in Spain. Now my Girlfriend who lives and was born in Madrid is there. I'm coming from Florida and personally US Economic living is taking a back seat for most people. I understand my Passport is my Visa. But I also understand many move to Spain and eventually take up residency legally or illegally ( due to difficulty getting needed visas). I have one friend from back home in P.R. that worked 3 years illegally as a teacher till she finally got her residency. 
She prompted me to look into do it this way, which me and my girlfriend have no problem doing. The biggest question is how do you obtain even trying to live together if my passport is good for 3 months, while I search for work in Spain. I will be coming there with a very hefty allowance to hold us off for at least 2 years even if not managed well.( which I don't plan to do)... also seeing that i would be in Spain already I wouldn't be able to go to the Embassy here in Tampa for a work Visa. So how would I go about doing this two things. 

One if in Spain already obtaining a Work Visa, and Two applying for pareja de hecho in Madrid. We would still need to be a recorded couple for 1-2 years which isn't a problem lol and would probably get married by then..but what about being able to actually stay the extended 90 Days....

Appreciate any info people have.. would like some guided assistance rather than biting the bullet and working illegally in Spain, even as a United States Territorial Citizens.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

A work visa is going to be tough to come by since times are so tough here now. 

Quite frankly, if you're looking at getting married I would bite the bullet and get married BEFORE working illegally in Spain. There are all sorts of things that could go wrong, especially since the government is getting stricter every day because of the economic situation and because of all the funny business that has been going on here over the last 10+ years. 

Two years ago, the National Police used to hang out in plainclothes in the local bus station to ask anyone who _looked_ like an immigrant (hello, profiling!) for their papers. My Chilean-American coworker was absolutely indignant the day he got asked for his papers. I'm not saying it's going to happen to you, but it's one of the examples of things that could go wrong. 

Personally, if you're looking at a life in Spain I wouldn't risk the foolishness of being here illegally.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

USVI_Alejandro said:


> Well my biggest question for this is that, I'm in the Oil/Gas industry and I'm trying to move and also work in Spain under a Solar Power Plant. Solar is taking off in Spain. Now my Girlfriend who lives and was born in Madrid is there. I'm coming from Florida and personally US Economic living is taking a back seat for most people. I understand my Passport is my Visa. But I also understand many move to Spain and eventually take up residency legally or illegally ( due to difficulty getting needed visas). I have one friend from back home in P.R. that worked 3 years illegally as a teacher till she finally got her residency.
> She prompted me to look into do it this way, which me and my girlfriend have no problem doing. The biggest question is how do you obtain even trying to live together if my passport is good for 3 months, while I search for work in Spain. I will be coming there with a very hefty allowance to hold us off for at least 2 years even if not managed well.( which I don't plan to do)... also seeing that i would be in Spain already I wouldn't be able to go to the Embassy here in Tampa for a work Visa. So how would I go about doing this two things.
> 
> One if in Spain already obtaining a Work Visa, and Two applying for pareja de hecho in Madrid. We would still need to be a recorded couple for 1-2 years which isn't a problem lol and would probably get married by then..but what about being able to actually stay the extended 90 Days....
> ...


:welcome:

I'm not sure if this would affect you.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ain/184561-nail-coffin-solar-power-spain.html

if not, apart from actually finding a job - getting married now would solve all your problems, assuming your girlfriend is Spanish

however - if you're not going to do that before you come here, the *only *way to do things legally is to get a contracted job before you come. Yes, you can come with the 90 day 'visa' & look for a job - but if you get a job offer you have to return to the US while the company applies to sponsor you for a working visa - a very costly operation & they would have to prove that there are no EU citizens capable of doing the job - not an easy task


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

By the way, what do you mean about "US Economic Living is taking a backseat for most people"?


----------

